# Rogers sucks in Algonquin Park area.



## Dominator (Aug 18, 2008)

Well, just got back from algonquin park and for the record, as I was expecting, *ZERO signal with "Rogers phones"* in Algonquin Park. Bell and Telus phone work fine.

How I dealt with the maps though was interesting (to me), I anticipated that maps wouldn't work, so before going up there I brought up algonquin park, zoomed in, and scrolled along hwy 60 corridor. I was hoping that it would load all the maps into cache and would then be available when I brought it up once I got up there. I got up there I opened maps and voila, maps and blue ball and it was tracking me, with "No Service" in the top left corner. I don't know how the cache works with the iphone or how much space I can use but for the area around the camps it worked fine if just a little slow.

Don't know if this is old news with you guys but thought i'd share it anyways.


----------



## whatiwant (Feb 21, 2008)

Dominator said:


> Well, just got back from algonquin park and for the record, as I was expecting, *ZERO signal with "Rogers phones"* in Algonquin Park. Bell and Telus phone work fine.
> 
> How I dealt with the maps though was interesting (to me), I anticipated that maps wouldn't work, so before going up there I brought up algonquin park, zoomed in, and scrolled along hwy 60 corridor. I was hoping that it would load all the maps into cache and would then be available when I brought it up once I got up there. I got up there I opened maps and voila, maps and blue ball and it was tracking me, with "No Service" in the top left corner. I don't know how the cache works with the iphone or how much space I can use but for the area around the camps it worked fine if just a little slow.
> 
> Don't know if this is old news with you guys but thought i'd share it anyways.


Nice. I wonder if the force quit (hold home to kill non-responsive app) would clear it, and if not, I would be curious to see how long it's stored in a cache for...

It's kind of lame that you need a data connection to actually use gps (without the workaround you've used). Maybe they'll release some sort of real map-pack soon.


----------



## fuzzyface (Oct 17, 2006)

I have a blackberry curve with telus, and I found 0% signal at cannisbay in algonquin. What phones were able to get a signal? I think maybe bell has a better network than rogers at algonquin...for their beavers


----------



## MomentsofSanity (Jul 9, 2008)

I mentioned this in another thread but I was able to sit in my tent at the Rock Lake campground with my old Nokia v551 this spring and get service with Rogers. Was the only place I did notice any signal. If you really know the area it was site #73 which is the last site right before the parking area for the Booth Rock trail.


----------



## Dominator (Aug 18, 2008)

I guess it would depend on what part of rock lake, isn't part of rock lake right near whitney? if so, I was able to get edge in whitney. 

A friend had telus, no prob, wife had bell, no prob, and me with my fancy new toy had the latest Ipod. It was funny...the first night. Nobody with Rogers got anything. Someone said Bell provided service in 2003 and heard that Rogers was supposed to have provided this summer. Obviously that didn't happen. I can't imagine how much business Rogers has lost over the years because of this. That is one heck of a busy highway with truckers, campers, bikers and even the military. Not to mention the locals in the area that have to use that highway. I wonder what it would actually cost rogers to service that area.


----------



## miniphone (Jul 24, 2008)

I always get no service when I am up there.


----------



## MomentsofSanity (Jul 9, 2008)

Rock Lake isn't really anywhere near Whitney. The visitor center is closer by comparison and that's still a long haul. And the campground is at the north end.

Not that I am saying that Rogers service in Algonquin is anything but what you said. I agree it is spotty at best and usually you won't get anything at any time.


----------



## mathman_1 (Aug 27, 2008)

Wow, you go to Algonquin Park and you want to use your cell phone?
People go there to get away from such things as cell phones and other intrusions.
BTW, I don't even have a cell phone, I guess I am not yet important enough to have one, lol


----------



## use_stupid_name (Jun 19, 2008)

There are no towers in Algonquin. Any signal you get is from out lying towers. It's illegal to place towers in protected land, such as Algonquin Park.... as far as I've been told.


----------



## zlinger (Aug 28, 2007)

This is what you need... a satellite phone. I've used them before on remote trips here in B.C and it worked great.

GSP 1700 - Handheld Phone (Silver) [GSP-1700-S] - $995.00 : Shop Globalstar Canada, Go Further Do More 

Maybe Apple will consider launching a network of satellites to run with an iPhone SAT model.


----------



## Dominator (Aug 18, 2008)

Well, like I said, Bell and Telus works, they started service up there in 2003, so law or not they work throughout hwy 60. If I recall what the local paper said, they work for a mile or 2 deep from the highway.


----------



## RunTheWorldOnMac (Apr 23, 2006)

There was a tower put up a few years ago outside the park but I do not know the extent of the signal. There is still a big push for towers in that area, specifically this was raised when a logger lost his life being unable to contact anyone for help when he was injured.


----------



## jeepguy (Apr 4, 2008)

We where in Fenland Falls on the weekend and my wife was going on and on about the iPhone to our friends, and how they should get one and it's the greatest thing since sliced bread...., so they ask to see it, and of course it barely works there, I get 1 bar of signal and only gprs, needless to say they weren't impressed.  she looks at me like it's my fault.

One of these day Alice the moon.


----------



## fearlessbill (Aug 20, 2008)

I don't understand why people would want to use their cellphone when they are going camping to enjoy some peace and quite time with their family or friends without being distract about work?. I guess camping in the Provincial Park is these days is not the same as it used to be 10 years ago where we don't really care about being attach to our phone?. I would love to have a cellphone free camp ground anyday.


----------



## fearlessbill (Aug 20, 2008)

why would you want your cellphone to work when you are going camping? shouldn't you be enjoying the peace and quite time with family and friends and forget about work for once? I missed the good old day when you can't get any cell signal in most of the prov campground. I guess today society it is a must that we are alway be connect 24/7.


----------



## miniphone (Jul 24, 2008)

Dominator said:


> Well, like I said, Bell and Telus works, they started service up there in 2003, so law or not they work throughout hwy 60. If I recall what the local paper said, they work for a mile or 2 deep from the highway.


so much for rogers Canada's largest network

According to rogers web site 
http://your.rogers.com/Store/Wireless/coverage/info.asp
_
From the Rockies to the Rock, we’ve got you covered.
Our network reaches 94% of the Canadian population - offering extensive coverage in both urban centres and local areas.

The combination of the Rogers and Fido wireless networks means we now offer 30% more voice and data transmission cells in Canada, offering better wireless coverage - from coast to coast.

Canada’s largest integrated wireless voice and data network is even better than before. Become a customer today and notice the difference for yourself.
_


----------



## hayesk (Mar 5, 2000)

miniphone said:


> so much for rogers Canada's largest network


I don't understand. Nowhere do they claim they work everywhere in Canada and they don't claim they work for 100% of the population.

In Yarmouth Rogers gives me signal, but Telus doesn't.

You must work for Telus.  

(No, I don't work for Rogers, no need to ask)


----------



## EvanPitts (Mar 9, 2007)

At least we now know Roger's consistently sucks, whether Algonquin or near Exeter...


----------

